# Foaming Pump Sprayer



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

I already have a few pump sprayers, but a while back I noticed someone said they had a pump sprayer that had a foaming head.

I reckon this would be great for applying wheel cleaners, bug removers etc

Problem is that I cant find one anywhere 

Anyone know where I can get one from please ?


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Search for Marolex hand sprayers. Too slow to foam whole car but great for small areas or your shower cubicle.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Impressive for a hand held sprayer:






http://www.allpressuresprayersdirect.co.uk/marolex-hand-held-trigger-pressure-sprayers


----------



## Jambob28 (May 8, 2011)

Not bad price either. ^ Might order one


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/gilmo...n.php?osCsid=b97704c2d2d43aebdf222ba87dc7d034


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

Found Marolex do Viton 2000 one's as well these are more chemical resistant and allow use of more aggresive chemicals. £16.74 + 2.95 P&P 500, 1000 and 1500 also there great prices
http://www.gm-rsprayers.co.uk/index.htm?ac=YD5L8-O


----------



## rayy (May 7, 2012)

iv emailed may sellers about the marolex and they say you will need to buy the foaming nozzle separate, i have no idea where they can be brought


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

STEALTH K3 said:


> http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/gilmo...n.php?osCsid=b97704c2d2d43aebdf222ba87dc7d034


I have one of these. :thumb:


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

amiller said:


> I have one of these. :thumb:


Are they any good will be getting one in the next month or so I was not impressed with the Gilmour foamer from the mains we just don't have enough pressure


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I would love one of them, Use in the shower as well, bonus.
I've looked for a foam nozzle and couldn't find one. Further investigation needed.


----------



## Gingerbug224 (Dec 18, 2011)

I've ordered a marolex 2000 and snow foam as I dont have a tap at mine and this is ideal- does anyone know anything about the foam fan nozzle that may be required?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks handy even for putting the likes of wheel cleaner or apc in for those who like it.... foamy


----------



## Yeti Racing (Aug 1, 2008)

could you use as a snow foamer while the HPB is on?

Looks too thick in the youtube vid?


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Sorry for reviving a old thread guys, but did anyone solve the foaming attachment for the marolex hand pump sprayer?
I know you can get something similar from italy but not wanting to pay £10 p&p.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a gilmour foamer like above, decent enough.
but have one of these and it's better.. tec-one 1000 foamer





only problem is if you wanted to snowfoam a whole car you need to refil half way.

I use it mainly with citrus degreaser for door shuts, boot shuts, underneath bonnet and shuts and engine bay. normally get a full car doing this with one fill.
would use probably 500-750ml of wheel cleaner to do one full set.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

LittleMissTracy said:


> I would love one of them, Use in the shower as well, bonus.
> I've looked for a foam nozzle and couldn't find one. Further investigation needed.


Do you put shower gel in it or something?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

LeeH said:


> Do you put shower gel in it or something?


I never got one in the end, but I'd use the snow foam or APC.
I got an attachment for my PW for my birthday


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> I have a gilmour foamer like above, decent enough.
> but have one of these and it's better.. tec-one 1000 foamer
> TEC-ONE FOAMER - YouTube
> 
> ...


That looks really good Craig.

Done a search but can only find places selling it that are overseas.

Do you know where I can get one in the UK mate ?


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

LeeH said:


> Do you put shower gel in it or something?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, god knows why you would take it in the shower...


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Ive hopefully got a supplier of these  i shall let people know if they are the right ones.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> That looks really good Craig.
> 
> Done a search but can only find places selling it that are overseas.
> 
> Do you know where I can get one in the UK mate ?


I can get that one above but it will come from italy.
You can get marolex hand pump sprayers but they need modding!
Does anyone know where we can get the modification from?

Dont want to pay £26 for the one from italy (looks good) Too expensive with p&p.
Iv already got a proper foam lance, just want the same thing but for door shuts, wheel cleaner etc...


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

jd1982 said:


> I can get that one above but it will come from italy.
> You can get marolex hand pump sprayers but they need modding!
> Does anyone know where we can get the modification from?
> 
> ...


If these turn out to be the right ones i think they work out at £17


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

I really want one, would be happy to pay £20 - £30 if it meant I could get one here, quickly. without any hassle 

Just cant find one anywhere


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

MarkSmith said:


> I really want one, would be happy to pay £20 - £30 if it meant I could get one here, quickly. without any hassle
> 
> Just cant find one anywhere


there you go mark:thumb:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TEC-ONE-1...ed_esterna&hash=item2a1bd625be#ht_1159wt_1031

sure have seen these in uk though


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

chrisc said:


> there you go mark:thumb:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TEC-ONE-1...ed_esterna&hash=item2a1bd625be#ht_1159wt_1031
> 
> sure have seen these in uk though


Aw mate, you are a star !!!!

Cheers mate, going to order one tonight 

:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.savewatersavemoney.co.uk/section/car

maybe in the 5 pack?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

MarkSmith said:


> Aw mate, you are a star !!!!
> 
> Cheers mate, going to order one tonight
> 
> :thumb::thumb::thumb:


let me know how you get on with it want one for bike:thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

chrisc said:


> let me know how you get on with it want one for bike:thumb:


I will mate. Will order one in a moment and should have it ready to ry out by next weekend 

Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

chrisc said:


> http://www.savewatersavemoney.co.uk/section/car
> 
> maybe in the 5 pack?


Thanks Chris been looking for this for a while


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> Aw mate, you are a star !!!!
> 
> Cheers mate, going to order one tonight
> 
> :thumb::thumb::thumb:


This is the one iv got my eye on. Its £26 in total but not sure its worth the money to be honest...

Spoke to the guy who sells them and they should reach the UK 3-5 days.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Dont bother with the one from italy, I think my man 'chrisc' mite have found the parts needed!!!!
Get the marolex cheap from elsewhere (autobrite and other places) and buy the nozzles below. And bobs your uncle!!!
Looks lile the yellow one is the foaming one.
Saves £10 too!

http://www.savewatersavemoney.co.uk/products/view/id/252/item/hand-pump-pressure-washer-nozzles


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

jd1982 said:


> This is the one iv got my eye on. Its £26 in total but not sure its worth the money to be honest...
> 
> Spoke to the guy who sells them and they should reach the UK 3-5 days.


I have just bought and paid for mine, so with any luck it may be here for the weekend. Will let you know how good ( or bad ) it is once I have tried it but from all I have seen so far it looks great


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

I have the Gilmour and think its very good.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> I have just bought and paid for mine, so with any luck it may be here for the weekend. Will let you know how good ( or bad ) it is once I have tried it but from all I have seen so far it looks great


Cool matey! Let us know how you get on with it!!!
Iv just found the marolex for £12.95 free p&p and then the other nozzles. £16 in total so il be happy!
Just youtube it with billberry wheel cleaner and its perfect for what o need it for. Mite be good for the ironx soap too!!!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

jd1982 said:


> Cool matey! Let us know how you get on with it!!!
> Iv just found the marolex for £12.95 free p&p and then the other nozzles. £16 in total so il be happy!
> Just youtube it with billberry wheel cleaner and its perfect for what o need it for. Mite be good for the ironx soap too!!!


My TecOne arrived today !!!

Very fast delivery, well impressed !

So I am going to try this out tomorrow using a snow foam through it. Will let you all know how it goes along with some pics


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

that is fast indeed :thumb:

it takes a little bit of fiddling to get the right ratio Mark.. too much snowfoam to water and it comes out like those cans of silly string.
I found it took less than I expected to foam, at 10:1 was silly string.. think it ended up about 25:1 or maybe even less
(I was using a foam that is about twice as concentrated as my magifoam is though.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> that is fast indeed :thumb:
> 
> it takes a little bit of fiddling to get the right ratio Mark.. too much snowfoam to water and it comes out like those cans of silly string.
> I found it took less than I expected to foam, at 10:1 was silly string.. think it ended up about 25:1 or maybe even less
> (I was using a foam that is about twice as concentrated as my magifoam is though.


Thanks Craig mate.

So I plan to use Magifoam - how many ml of Magifoam would you recommend I try first in the bottle ( which I think is 1 litre ) - would you say about 50ml ?


----------



## sxi tez (Jan 29, 2012)

jd1982 said:


> Cool matey! Let us know how you get on with it!!!
> Iv just found the marolex for £12.95 free p&p and then the other nozzles. £16 in total so il be happy!
> Just youtube it with billberry wheel cleaner and its perfect for what o need it for. Mite be good for the ironx soap too!!!


where did you find these?thanks


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Mine arrived this morning as well. But will take craigs advice and give it a go. Interesting to find out the perfect combo for this. 

R


----------



## alzieboy (Feb 8, 2012)

*marolex hand sprayer*

Any more updates on the marolex hand sprayer and the foaming nozzle, from you guys


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> Thanks Craig mate.
> 
> So I plan to use Magifoam - how many ml of Magifoam would you recommend I try first in the bottle ( which I think is 1 litre ) - would you say about 50ml ?


sorry Mark, been really busy... guessing you've tried this by now..

i'd guess 50ml as a start point yes.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Mark, how did you get on please with the foaming sprayer, any good?

Much appreciated.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

This would be ideal for winter washing, save's dragging the pw out ect....


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

From the video it would take an age to fully cover a car with snow foam, so in the winter you'd be out in the cold much longer, foaming away. 

Plus you would be using a power washer to rinse the foam down properly anyway, so why not use the custom built snow foam lance.

I'm not sure how long the sprayer would last with pumping and spraying aggressive wheel cleaners either, unless the sprayer has chemical resistant seals, and it still doesn't seem an economical or environmentally friendly way to spray chemical wheel cleaners.

This next point is about customer perception, if I was paying a detailer/mobile valeter to clean my wheels, I'd be less than happy if they used this tool. I want to see a dedicated wheel bucket, swissvax brushes, high foaming wheel cleaners through gentle agitation, vikan brushes to scrub arches & tyres, and other dedicated brushes to clean the front and back of my wheels.

If my wheels don't get this kind of treatment, how will the rest of my car be treated, so in this case don't expect more than a tenner to wash my car. 

Hey ho, each to their own. :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

it doesn't take very long to foam a car with it other than the time it takes to refil it for bigger cars(mine) haven't tried it on any other cars lol.

as for the wheels thing.. your loosing it tips lol.. you can use one of these to spray wheel cleaner on doesn't mean you won't clean the wheels like you would with a normal spray bottle of wheel cleaner.. 
it's just a foam so able to cling more and work the surface better.
(i don't use it for this but would work..)

I don't use vikan brushes.. don't like them so maybe I'm not more than a tenner 

I use wheel woolies on arches and a stiff brush for tyres.. 
SV brushes and woolies for wheels.


----------



## alzieboy (Feb 8, 2012)

Tips said:


> From the video it would take an age to fully cover a car with snow foam, so in the winter you'd be out in the cold much longer, foaming away.
> 
> Plus you would be using a power washer to rinse the foam down properly anyway, so why not use the custom built snow foam lance.
> 
> ...


FFS !! its a car


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> I use wheel woolies on arches and a stiff brush for tyres.. SV brushes and woolies for wheels.


Unless the sprayer has built in viton/chemical resistant seals, this device will be rendered useless after a few goes on the more aggressive wheel cleaners.

In order to create a wheel cleaner foam, a hell of a lot more 'wheel cleaner solution' would be used up, on average 10ml of product is used per 'one' squirt from a foam head blaster.

Not only is this consumption uneconomical, you are using way more harsh chemicals to do the same job, you are likely to be releasing more chemicals in the air and into our drains, and what for - a wheel cleaner foam that performs no other function than to look pretty. Who's to say the brand of wheel cleaner you are using will foam up nicely anyway.

Again, if this foam sprayer is for mobile valeting use, I would much prefer to see less chemicals being used and gentle agitation with brushes. The foam produced is uneconomical, costly to the valeter in the long run and provides no other function than to provide a sideshow for the customer.

If this foam sprayer is for home use, because it is a faff to take out your pressure washer, hose and snow foam kit in the colder months (I totally understand this reason) How are you going to rinse the car down properly without using your pressure washer?

Even if I took the foam sprayer to a petrol station, you will be standing in the cold much longer to cover the car at a much slower rate than with a typical snow foam lance. The foam will be applied so thinly, it would just sit on the car, there will be hardly no dirt dragging movement, as there will be so little water used to mix the foam to produce any liquid movement, so it's pointless.

Seeing this sprayer being used on my car by someone who I am paying their services for, will tell me a lot more that any of the reasons outlined above ...


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

alzieboy said:


> FFS !! its a car


You are on the wrong forum to casually throw that phrase about here.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

alzieboy said:


> FFS !! its a car


It's also a discussion forum - what's your point?:wall:


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

alzieboy said:


> FFS !! its a car


Indeed.

But I guess it's whatever floats yer boat.


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Scotty B said:


> Indeed.
> 
> But I guess it's whatever floats yer boat.


Hold on I'm confused, is it a car or a boat?!?!? :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Tips said:


> Unless the sprayer has built in viton/chemical resistant seals, this device will be rendered useless after a few goes on the more aggressive wheel cleaners.
> 
> In order to create a wheel cleaner foam, a hell of a lot more 'wheel cleaner solution' would be used up, on average 10ml of product is used per 'one' squirt from a foam head blaster.
> 
> ...


I don't use it for wheel cleaner, but I will discuss it because that's what we do here 
I've done hundreds of cars, and to clean an average set of wheels uses around 500 of wheel cleaner through a normal spray bottle and 600-700ml with a "big blaster foaming head", using too little means you have less lubrication between the brake dust and wheel surface, so will effectively swirl them, you wont notice on silver wheels, but gloss black wheels will show in less than a few cleans.
the foamer wouldn't be using any more wheel cleaner, but would be providing a foam which can absorb some of the brake dust making a safer method of cleaning the same way using a second covering of snow foam with the mitt wash provides more lubrication.

now, back onto the snow foam... I think you are forgetting what actually cleans when using snow foam tips, the reason snow foams work so well isn't down to thick foam and gravity pulling the foam down with the dirt.
I know you use CG no touch, and liked the magifoam you got from me, these are foaming TFR's along with pretty much every other snow foam. 
The detergent used to make it foam doesn't provide the major part of the cleaning process, the chemicals, be it caustic TFR, Acidic, alkaline, PH neutral ect ect is what effectively removes traffic film.
your thick foam holds these cleaners further from the surface, suspended in a thick foam.
a thing covering of the same foam, will provide just as much cleaning as the chemicals are in more contact with the surface and providing a more effective clean.

you mention about drainage ect, the difference in a foam to a spray of wheel cleaner, as I mentioned is roughly the same amount of cleaner.. so the environmental impact is the same, if you were trying to be environmentally friendly, you would be catching waste water and disposing of it, not letting it run off at all.

oh and they do use chemical resistant seals


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to post a response.

It's nice to get a view from a 'detailer's' point of view, much appreciated CraigQQ. :thumb:


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey guys, sorry to pop up this old thread again.
I received my marolex the other day and used it. Very good indeed...
Like someone else said, you do need to get the right mix ratio. Iv got a spare one sitting here at the moment because I told the place that it was faulty. I found the problem (forgot to put rubber seal back on doh!)
But they requested the other back but mite keep hold of it and see if they requested it back. If not, il sell it lol.
But all in all, very pleased.
Im going to used it for wheel cleaner or when winter starts, snowfoam car and use the petrol station washer to blast it off.
Any questions to modding, your more than welcome...


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

MarkSmith said:


> I will mate. Will order one in a moment and should have it ready to ry out by next weekend
> 
> Cheers mate :thumb:


Is it any good?


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

jd1982 said:


> Hey guys, sorry to pop up this old thread again.
> I received my marolex the other day and used it. Very good indeed...
> Like someone else said, you do need to get the right mix ratio. Iv got a spare one sitting here at the moment because I told the place that it was faulty. I found the problem (forgot to put rubber seal back on doh!)
> But they requested the other back but mite keep hold of it and see if they requested it back. If not, il sell it lol.
> ...


Karma dude! Do the right thing and either send it back or contact them to pay for it.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

rob3rto said:


> Karma dude! Do the right thing and either send it back or contact them to pay for it.


+ 2 :thumb:


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Tips said:


> Unless the sprayer has built in viton/chemical resistant seals, this device will be rendered useless after a few goes on the more aggressive wheel cleaners.
> 
> In order to create a wheel cleaner foam, a hell of a lot more 'wheel cleaner solution' would be used up, on average 10ml of product is used per 'one' squirt from a foam head blaster.
> 
> ...


Sorry but your wrong there

can i point you to this page

http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=SHI-FOAMBLAST

one squirt is 3.4ml not 10ml.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

S63 said:


> Is it any good?


Very good - gives a surprisingly good foam output and its just big enough to snow foam a full medium sized car.

I like it alot :thumb:

I used 50ml of Snow Foam in the bottle. The only down side for me was that you have to pump it up again pretty much after each panel.





































and this is the foam still clinging on well after a good 20 minutes, which was applied with the TecOne Foamer


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

tom-225 said:


> Sorry but your wrong there,
> 
> one squirt is 3.4ml not 10ml.


The minimum number of squirts to cover one alloy wheel is 5 with one of those Foam Blast spray heads - and that is not even covering all the spokes and rims.

One foam squirt at 12 o'clock position
One foam squirt at 3pm position
One foam squirt at 6pm position
One foam squirt at 9pm position
One foam squirt at centre of alloy wheel.

Total ml per alloy = 3.4 * 5 squirts = *17ml* of wheel cleaner used per wheel. :doublesho

Multiply by 4 wheels = *78ml *wheel cleaner used as a *minimum.*


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

you tight git tips 

I use about 6-700ml of wheel cleaner when using one of those "big blaster foam heads" 

that's not on sealed or pretty clean wheels though... on wheels which haven't been properly cleaned before ect  normally have to clean them twice before even breaking out the iron x!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> you tight git tips
> 
> I use about 6-700ml of wheel cleaner when using one of those "big blaster foam heads"


Ruddy hell CraigQQ :doublesho

I bet you buy your wheel cleaners in 25 litre bulk tubs. :thumb:

I usually buy my wheel cleaners in 500ml bottles.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

your correct sir  

25L tub diluted 10:1 gives 275L of useable wheel cleaner 
if using around 500ml of cleaner on an average set of wheels (through a normal non foaming spray head.. uses a bit less)
should be about 550 cars by the time the big tub is done)


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> you tight git tips
> 
> I use about 6-700ml of wheel cleaner when using one of those "big blaster foam heads"
> 
> that's not on sealed or pretty clean wheels though... on wheels which haven't been properly cleaned before ect  normally have to clean them twice before even breaking out the iron x!


Omg Craig I thought I was heavy on the wheel cleaner was it a quarry dump truck you was doing:lol:


----------



## alzieboy (Feb 8, 2012)

Bought one of these from here http://www.ebay.it/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180855645630&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:GB:3160. Purchased some VP PH snow foam from CYC. Gave it a try to-day excellent results thick foam on 1-25 dilution, nearly done the complete 3 series BMW with one bottle full, certainly 2 bottles would leave some over , or go over twice. Unable to take any pictures borrowed the camera to daughter thats the last Iv'e seen of it


----------



## Beznickux (Dec 29, 2012)

DIY Marolex(hand foamer)
http://forum.kosmetykaaut.pl/viewtopic.php?t=8293


----------



## Vyse (Jun 3, 2014)

Sorry about the old bump. Can anyone point me in the direction of the correct nozzle to buy for the Marolex hand pump please.

I can across this but its out of stock

http://garden.savewatersavemoney.co.uk/buy/hand-pump-pressure-washer-nozzles/252


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Holy cow its a thread from the past


----------

